# Hay algun anmal que sea rentable criar?



## DONK (10 Oct 2015)

No me refiero a grandes explotaciones,simplemente algo que uno pueda hacer en sus ratos libres para sacar unos euros al mes,hace tiempo me informe sobre caracoles pero como ya sabreis es un curro de la leche y aun encima se necesita mucho espacio.Me hablaron de lombrices o algo asi que podrian ser rentables.

Hay algo que uno pueda hacer en su casa como hobby?Es decir animales o insectos pequeños y venderlos en paginas como milanuncios o foros especializados?Mas que nada como hobby pero si podemos rascar unos 200 euretes al mes o asi mejor que mejor.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 19:26 ----------

No se,tambien vi gente con palomas,pajaros,loros,camaleones pero nose como es el tema,si alguien sbe algo que lo diga por favor.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 19:31 ----------

El otro dia pase por una tienda de animales y me llamo la atencion que habia dos especies de algo parecido a un raton,unas costaban 4 euros y las otras 25 siendo casi identicas,eso tiene que dar pasta joder.Sabeis algo?


----------



## Leñ0 (10 Oct 2015)

Todo lo que sea venta de animales, a no ser que estés dado de alto como núcleo zoológico, está prohibido...Ahora está prohibido hasta vender los cachorros de la perra de tu suegra.

Edito: sentido literal de la última frase, no vaya a ser que se pueda sentir aludida algún alma sensible


----------



## Leñ0 (10 Oct 2015)

los de 25 serían gerbos, como el ratón pero con las patas de atrás largas.


----------



## PATITOXXL (10 Oct 2015)

Gatos, se van a vender por millones.


----------



## energia01 (10 Oct 2015)

pues no se, asi a simple vista que sea pequeño y puedas tener en tu casa..caracoles para comer. puedes venderlos a restaurantes.

pero que asco xd¡¡


----------



## DONK (10 Oct 2015)

energia01 dijo:


> pues no se, asi a simple vista que sea pequeño y puedas tener en tu casa..caracoles para comer. puedes venderlos a restaurantes.
> 
> pero que asco xd¡¡



Eso me informe pero tienes que tener unas instalacones de la polla.Yo tengo aldea y alli un sito donde crie conejos pero no daban mas que para comer y a mi no me gusta el conejo.

Mamiferos pequeños,ratas,hamsters,ardilles de estas de moda,lo que sea mas caro,incluso puedo poner varias especies.

Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## energia01 (10 Oct 2015)

El Cuidador dijo:


> Eso me informe pero tienes que tener unas instalacones de la polla.Yo tengo aldea y alli un sito donde crie conejos pero no daban mas que para comer y a mi no me gusta el conejo.
> 
> Mamiferos pequeños,ratas,hamsters,ardilles de estas de moda,lo que sea mas caro,incluso puedo poner varias especies.
> 
> Alguien sabe algo?



estan de moda los conejillos de indias, esos de angora son caros.ienso: puedes hacer un criadero. informate en google sobre los precios. 

aunque los animales no son tan faciles de cruzar, tiene su aquel como las personasienso:


----------



## PATITOXXL (10 Oct 2015)

Los conejos también se venden como animales de compañía, están de moda los enanos pero a mí me gustan más los gigantes. 

No descartes lo de los gatos, hay un hilo de la guarde donde dicen que se han gastado 750€ en un gato pijo, se llama ya tenemos la gatita en casa.


----------



## DONK (10 Oct 2015)

energia01 dijo:


> estan de moda los conejillos de indias, esos de angora son caros.ienso: puedes hacer un criadero. informate en google sobre los precios.
> 
> aunque los animales no son tan faciles de cruzar, tiene su aquel como las personasienso:



Los conejos son faciles de cruzar,por lo menos los que yo tuve.El unico inconveniente que les vi es que aunque estaban separados y cerrados con llave el macho siempre se las apañaba para visitar a una hembra y matarla,el cabron si no estaba en celo se enfadaba,a mas de una me la dejo hecha trizas.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 20:36 ----------




PATITOXXL dijo:


> Los conejos también se venden como animales de compañía, están de moda los enanos pero a mí me gustan más los gigantes.
> 
> No descartes lo de los gatos, hay un hilo de la guarde donde dicen que se han gastado 750€ en un gato pijo, se llama ya tenemos la gatita en casa.



Los gatos paso.Que raza es esa?Se ue hay uno que cuesta unos 3000 euros,es un cruce con jaguar y especies asi,es un gato que parece un leopardo enano.

Yo lo que quiero es pequeños roedores o como mucho conejos pero no de los de comer,me quiero dedicar a las mascotas que da un grima que no veas ver como matan un conejo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (10 Oct 2015)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Gatos, se van a vender por millones.



Gatos ya hay a millones !!!

no hay ni que criarlos :XX::XX:


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (10 Oct 2015)

El Cuidador dijo:


> No me refiero a grandes explotaciones,simplemente algo que uno pueda hacer en sus ratos libres para sacar unos euros al mes,hace tiempo me informe sobre caracoles pero como ya sabreis es un curro de la leche y aun encima se necesita mucho espacio.Me hablaron de lombrices o algo asi que podrian ser rentables.
> 
> Hay algo que uno pueda hacer en su casa como hobby?Es decir animales o insectos pequeños y venderlos en paginas como milanuncios o foros especializados?Mas que nada como hobby pero si podemos rascar unos 200 euretes al mes o asi mejor que mejor.
> 
> ...



Lo que tiene que ser rentable es tener una guardería canina en verano.

Por que no ha habido nunca tantos perros como ahora.


----------



## Señor Calopez (10 Oct 2015)

Ladillas y un manojo de herpes.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (10 Oct 2015)

Ñandús y Qualis, se cotizan bastante entre las féminas a las que le va el rollo de que les coman el roscón y tal.


----------



## Sigh (11 Oct 2015)

Perros. Una perra tiene un periodo de gestacion de unas 9 semanas, y te trae entre 3 y 5 cachorros. Hay razas pequeñas cuyos cachorros valen una pasta: los de Shiba Inu se venden por entre 400€ y 750€.


----------



## mochu (11 Oct 2015)

Uno de los mejores negocios actualmente es la cría de halcones para emiratos árabes,obviamente se necesita muchos conocimientos en la cría ya que lo que buscan los árabes principalmente son híbridos de Halcón Gerifalte con Halcón Sacre.

Conozco un poco el mundo de la cetrería y la cría en cautividad de aves rapaces y la verdad es que es el negocio mas lucrativo pero a la vez complicado dentro de la cría en cautividad.
Si no me falla la memoria según me dijo hace unos meses un amigo que vive en emiratos árabes el año pasado se gastaron mas de 25 millones de dólares en la compra de estas rapaces y lo mas jodido es que la demanda actualmente supera la oferta mundial......veremos cuando se reajuste todo esto....pero actualmente esa es la realidad.


----------



## Kalevala (11 Oct 2015)

Una vez leí un niño ingles que criaba mantis religiosas y las vendía por internet y se sacaba una pasta.
Para los acuarios, están cotizados los bichos vivos: artemia salina, dafnia, larvas de mosquito, etc. También saltamontes, grillos y cucarachas para dar de comer a reptiles.
El tiendas de animales he visto a veces escarabajos tropicales, grandes y de colores brillantes. Y ciempiesy escalopendras tropicales. Tarántulas y escorpiones tampoco dan mucho trabajo.


----------



## Lord Vader (11 Oct 2015)

Hace unos años estaba muy de moda la cría de caracoles, supongo que no habrá tenido mucho éxito porque ya no se escucha nada referente al tema.
También se hablaba mucho de las lombrices de tierra y la apicultura
Si yo tuviera tierras y no quisiera o pudiera cultivarlas, miraría si alguna de estas cosas es rentable.


----------



## Zapotla13 (11 Oct 2015)

cerdos quizá


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Oct 2015)

es un negocio muy viejo .. ejem ... salgo del hilo, ustedes perdonen


----------



## Come sano (12 Oct 2015)

Perros o gorrinos truferos. Más que criarlos, amaestrarlos. Lo que da dinero son las trufas.


----------



## Monty (12 Oct 2015)

El Cuidador dijo:


> No me refiero a grandes explotaciones,simplemente algo que uno pueda hacer en sus ratos libres para sacar unos euros al mes,hace tiempo me informe sobre caracoles pero como ya sabreis es un curro de la leche y aun encima se necesita mucho espacio.Me hablaron de lombrices o algo asi que podrian ser rentables.
> 
> Hay algo que uno pueda hacer en su casa como hobby?Es decir animales o insectos pequeños y venderlos en paginas como milanuncios o foros especializados?Mas que nada como hobby pero si podemos rascar unos 200 euretes al mes o asi mejor que mejor.
> 
> ...



el koala - opa, yo viace un corra - YouTube


----------



## Sigh (12 Oct 2015)

Warren dijo:


> yo a las gallinas si les hago las cuentas del pienso, y los ratos que les dedico... no me sale "rentable" en el sentido que lo que me ahorro en comprar huevos en súper es despreciable. Eso sí, la calidad, el sabor, son insuperables, aparte de que son 100 ecológicos.
> 
> Además me tienen el huerto limpio de hierba, y qué demonios, sentarte en el jardín una atardecer de verano con una cerveza en la mano mientras las gallinas picotean a tu alrededor es una gozada.
> Criar pollos para carne (obviando la calidad) sí que te digo que no sólo no es rentable, te sale más (bastante más) caro que ir a comprar el pollo limpio en el súper.
> ...




Los pollos para carne dependen de que raza emplees. Pero no sale mas caro mantenerlos en casa que comprarlos en el super, ni de broma. El unico problema es que los pollos dan su trabajo para liquidarlos, desplumarlos y despiezarlos.

Yo es que a los conejos no los considero mascotas. Una vez fui a una tienda de mascotas, me quede mirando el escaparate de los conejos y me dice la chica que atendia:
-A que son monos? Me encantan los conejitos. No tienes uno?
-No, no tengo, pero la verdad es que estoy pensando en llevarme uno.
-Cual te gusta mas?
-Ese de ahi, pero tengo dudas.
-Cuentame, te ayudo.
-Para una paella para 6 personas, sera suficiente ese o deberia llevarme dos?

   Nunca se me olvidara su cara :XX:


----------



## Joeng Jan (12 Oct 2015)

Ni os imagináis el negocio que es vender patas de pollo. Sí sí, eso que en España lo tiramos a la basura, en los países asiáticos se las comen de dos en dos. En España solo hay 2 empresas que se dedican a ello. EL país que produce más es Brasil.

Te las quitan de las manos. No miento. 30 o 40 fcl al año (o más) es lo normal para una empresa pequeña/mediana.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (12 Oct 2015)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Los conejos también se venden como animales de compañía, están de moda los enanos pero a mí me gustan más los gigantes.
> 
> No descartes lo de los gatos, hay un hilo de la guarde donde dicen que se han gastado 750€ en un gato pijo, se llama ya tenemos la gatita en casa.




Pues si la madre pare 10 mininos de esos del tirón te sacas 7.500 euros. 

En fin, en un piso puedes tener cuatro gatas y sacarte 30.000 euros al año con poco esfuerzo. Y, ojo, el mercado es enorme y en expansión : con los tiempos actuales, decenas de miles de cuarentonas estarán todos los años demandando un animal de compañia tan gratificante como un gatito.


----------



## rafabogado (12 Oct 2015)

Pues es como todo, si crías animales difíciles de encontrar y además de raza pura, vas a ganar buen dinero, pero también te costará hacerte con las parejas iniciales.

Como ejemplos te doy tres:

Guacamayos jacintos. Buenos ejemplares reproductores... 12.000 euros perfectamente.

Caballos falabellas. Mucha gente vende, pero verdaderos... Que adultos no sean mas grandes que un pastor alemán... Te tienes que ir fuera a buscar, porque en España la gente tima y te cuelan por falabellas lo que son ponys de 2 meses.

Chihuahuas, pero chihuahuas enanos, de los que caben en un vaso. Para vender chihuahuas como mucha gente, que pesan dos kilos y son cruces, de esos tienes a punta pala.

En resumen, que criar bien da dinero, y ahí tienes tres ejemplos. 

Crías chihuahuas tamaño vaso o falabellas tamaño perro y ya te digo yo que tienes lista de espera antes de que nazcan y pidas lo que pidas.

Ahora, si vas a hacer lo que casi todo el mundo en España, colar chihuahuas por lo que no son, o chihuahuas que no parecen chihuahuas creyendo que la gente es tonta, cruces de raza con pelo con sin pelo, de cabeza de manzana con cabeza alargada, pues entonces mejor te quedas quieto, porque de malos chihuahuas y malos falabellas está la web llena, y milanuncios petado.

Ten en cuenta que las razas puras de esos animales son muy caras por algo... Partos muy complicados... Veterinario para todo... Comida especializada y no menos cara... Animales puñeteros que igual no follan porque no quieren o porque no le gusta la pareja que le has puesto aunque te haya costado 3000 euros...

Pero vamos, precisamente esa dificultad es la que hace que vendas todo lo que salga al precio que quieras ponerle siempre que sea efectivamente de calidad premium.


----------



## Wallebot (12 Oct 2015)

Joeng Jan dijo:


> Ni os imagináis el negocio que es vender patas de pollo. Sí sí, eso que en España lo tiramos a la basura, en los países asiáticos se las comen de dos en dos. En España solo hay 2 empresas que se dedican a ello. EL país que produce más es Brasil.
> 
> Te las quitan de las manos. No miento. 30 o 40 fcl al año (o más) es lo normal para una empresa pequeña/mediana.




Yo tambien conocia que se exporta casqueria a los Chinos. Supongo que los que viven en España y compran pollo, de unos años para aca no viene ningun con cabezas, patas, ni tripas. No sé si es el unico motivo, pero se debe a que los chino compran esas piezas.
Al que le gusten los corazones de pollo o cuellos, les habra fastidiado, supongo.


----------



## rafabogado (12 Oct 2015)

Wallebot dijo:


> Yo tambien conocia que se exporta casqueria a los Chinos. Supongo que los que viven en España y compran pollo, de unos años para aca no viene ningun con cabezas, patas, ni tripas. No sé si es el unico motivo, pero se debe a que los chino compran esas piezas.
> Al que le gusten los corazones de pollo o cuellos, les habra fastidiado, supongo.



Es lo que se llaman "subproductos animales". Las crestas, patas, plumas, etc... Tienen como destino las croquetas para perros... De ahí que según la marca que compres conlleva el empeoramiento de la salud del animal... Vienen problemas gástricos... Vómitos periódicos, Almorranas... Etc...


----------



## patroclus (12 Oct 2015)

Yo no trataría de ganar dinero con los animales. Como dicen en muchas publicaciones, el que quiera ganar dinero que trabaje, que deje a los animales en paz.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (12 Oct 2015)

El único animal que es rentable criar en España con la normativa vigente es el hijo de puta. Cuando cumple 16 lo apuntas a un partido, y suele llegar lejos y generar lucros importantes a todos los que estén cerca. Junto a la farlopa, el ladrillo y las putas, son los únicos emprendimientos que respeta el estado. Por cierto, observa las interesantes sinergias entre los distintos negocios que el estado favorece en este país.

Por cierto, mírate la normativa para criar algo inocente (como puedan ser caracoles), y echa números. Después mira para criar algo más delicado (conejos, gallinas). En Cuba, los cirujanos se ganan un sobresueldo amputando cuerdas vocales a gorrinos para que el estado no se entere. Aquí ni eso podemos, ya que hay mecanismos de vigilancia adicionales al simple ruido. Investiga la ley, y después "repasa" mi párrafo anterior.


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (12 Oct 2015)

Petauros de azúcar, jerbos, ardillas coreanas, serpientes, tarántulas, lombrices, gatos egipcios.....


----------



## Moulix (12 Oct 2015)

Las cuentas desde fuera pueden parecer muy atractivas pero una vez dentro...... sabeis el cuento de la lechera o la burbuja que hubo en Holanda con los tulipanes no? pues eso que cualquier cosa en el mundo de la cria, agricultura.......que parezca rentable tendra su correspondiente burbuja y el 90% la pillaremos cuando esta para explotar, ya habra algun viverista o criador que habra hecho el negocio vendiendo los primeros. 
Incluso en la ganaderia/agricultura comercial hay ciclos y los precios son como montañas rusas, y claro el riesgo esta en que cuando voy a comercializar lo que hoy empiezo igual ya se han derrumbado los precios. Un año el que tiene cebollas igual se forra, al año siguiente tooo dios pone cebollas y ni las arrancan de la tierra porque no compensa de lo tiradas que estan.

Tengo amigos que crian o han criado perros, los que llegaron porque vieron negocio ya no sigue ninguno, el que sigue es porque le gustan los perros de caza de siempre y el hoby le cuesta pasta aunque ya los tenga casi vendidos antes de nacer, se gasta una pasta en cubrir las perras o se cruza media Europa para cruzarla con un perro campeon de no sé que y luego no se le queda preñada. La cuenta de tengo una perrita que me cuesta tanto, me saca X camadas y he visto en Tumacosta que por cada perrito piden 450 euros uffff que busines.....al final no es tal, porque los cachorros si no los consigues colocar antes de 2 meses ya luego casi que los tienes que regarlar y si no tienes perros con premios es muy dificil vender los hijos excepto que lo hagas al por mayor directamente a intermediarios y te compran la camada de cachorros entera por el precio que luego acaba el cachorro en la tienda de turno. Ademas en el tema de los perros, llegan furgonetas enteras de cachorritos desde paises del Este que los crian casi como en granjas al por mayor.

El negocio en los animales seria empezar a criar algo que el boom vaya a venir en los proximos años ¿Y que va a ser? ni idea y si lo supiese tampoco te lo iba a contar aqui


----------



## DONK (13 Oct 2015)

Moulix dijo:


> Las cuentas desde fuera pueden parecer muy atractivas pero una vez dentro...... sabeis el cuento de la lechera o la burbuja que hubo en Holanda con los tulipanes no? pues eso que cualquier cosa en el mundo de la cria, agricultura.......que parezca rentable tendra su correspondiente burbuja y el 90% la pillaremos cuando esta para explotar, ya habra algun viverista o criador que habra hecho el negocio vendiendo los primeros.
> Incluso en la ganaderia/agricultura comercial hay ciclos y los precios son como montañas rusas, y claro el riesgo esta en que cuando voy a comercializar lo que hoy empiezo igual ya se han derrumbado los precios. Un año el que tiene cebollas igual se forra, al año siguiente tooo dios pone cebollas y ni las arrancan de la tierra porque no compensa de lo tiradas que estan.
> 
> Tengo amigos que crian o han criado perros, los que llegaron porque vieron negocio ya no sigue ninguno, el que sigue es porque le gustan los perros de caza de siempre y el hoby le cuesta pasta aunque ya los tenga casi vendidos antes de nacer, se gasta una pasta en cubrir las perras o se cruza media Europa para cruzarla con un perro campeon de no sé que y luego no se le queda preñada. La cuenta de tengo una perrita que me cuesta tanto, me saca X camadas y he visto en Tumacosta que por cada perrito piden 450 euros uffff que busines.....al final no es tal, porque los cachorros si no los consigues colocar antes de 2 meses ya luego casi que los tienes que regarlar y si no tienes perros con premios es muy dificil vender los hijos excepto que lo hagas al por mayor directamente a intermediarios y te compran la camada de cachorros entera por el precio que luego acaba el cachorro en la tienda de turno. Ademas en el tema de los perros, llegan furgonetas enteras de cachorritos desde paises del Este que los crian casi como en granjas al por mayor.
> ...



La proxima raza de gatos que se ponga de moda me la voy a comprar.En 7 meses una gata cachorro ya esta poniendo guevos,es un animal cojonudo en ese sentido y hay varias razas carisimas,ya he visto a mas de un cabron en milanuncios vendiendo 3 razas diferentes.

El bengali cuesta unos 800 euros y te da unos 7 cachorros,pasta gansa.

Los persas unos 200 euros.

El gato que se compro el retard de JWOW por 750 napos los venden por 450.

El gato egipcio sin pelo por unos 500 euros,pero ese lo va a criar su puta madre que es un annunaki de libro.

Me agencio a 4 o 5 gatos y me saco 10000 al año solo por darles de comer en lo cual no pienso gastar un duro,que coman mis sobras que suelo comer pescado y ademas noestan para engordar,un gato esta acostumbrado a pasar hambre y yo a los de la calle no los veo delgados,una sardina cada do dias y van que se matan,cuando la gata este preñada le dare algo mas para que salgan bien los cachorros.

Los gatos pueden vivir solo de comer pescado no?Que mas les puedo dar?A Gardfield le encantaba la Lasaña,si quieren mis sobras por mi no hay fallo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (13 Oct 2015)

Elefantes y leones. Luego solo es buscar a monarcas y dentistas para que les den el pasaporte. Y creo que pagan bien.


----------



## Wallebot (14 Oct 2015)

Me estais reafimando en mi filosofia de adoptar un animal o si lo compro comprarlo a un particular que no se dedique al negocio.
No tengo interés en fomentar un posible negocio chungo con animales.

Hay una empresa dedidada a la cria de moscas
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/515195-cria-de-moscas-alicante-3.html


----------



## chucknorris07 (27 Oct 2015)

En la poca experiencia que tengo, criar animales solo te da beneficios si tienes estómago y pocos escrúpulos, si no es difícil.

Yo llevo 10 años criando ninfas y agapornis y vas sacando para ir pagando la semilla.
Pero si te pones a contar las horas que echas no te compensa.
Ídem la gente que cría pollitos de ninfa y otras cotorras a mano.
Lo único que si te gusta mucho como a mi, te lo pasas bien y mantienes los gastos a raya.
Piensa que para unas 20 ninfas te gastas 100€/año mínimo en comida.

Y después hay otro detalle, al menos en el tema de las psitácidas (periquitos, cotorras, loros), generalmente tienes que esperar 2 años a que empiecen a criar, y después cada pareja te puede sacar una media de 2-3 pollos por año (alguna pareja te sacará 10, otras 0).

No sé por vuestra zona como estará el tema de la cría de gallinas, pero aquí en Galicia la gente paga más o menos bien por los pollos de corral y los huevos de casa (3-4€ docena). Pero volvemos a lo mismo... si te paras a hacer cuentas del tiempo y dinero que pierdes matando y preparando los pollos para vender casi seguro que no te sale muy a cuenta. Los huevos dan menos trabajo pero hay épocas en que las gallinas dejan de poner.

El tema de los animales creo que salvo que tengas pocos escrúpulos o tengas mucha suerte, es complicado ganarles un margen razonable. Con la desventaja añadida que no entienden de festivos ni vacaciones ni nada.


----------



## revOOO (2 Nov 2015)

Que os parece lo de criar mascotas raras como esta






Es una rata con orejas de conejo y patas de canguro, mola mucho pero no veo a la gente teniendo eso en su casa.
No veo a la gente en plena crisis gastandose pastones en razas especiales, mas bien veo perros y gatos mestizos que encima viven mas años por la hibridacion de genes.


----------



## John Galt 007 (2 Nov 2015)

yo criaria unos buenos conejos


----------



## DONK (2 Nov 2015)

revOOO dijo:


> Que os parece lo de criar mascotas raras como esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hay mercado estaria bien,parece un animalillo gracioso,como hobby y sacar unas perrillas no lo veo mal.


----------



## LeChuck (3 Nov 2015)

Cerdos. Luego sacan una pasta en el Congreso de los Diputados.

Ya me voy.


----------



## kenny220 (3 Nov 2015)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Lombrices roja california eisenia f.

y solo necesitas una bañera y tierra.


----------



## Sigh (3 Nov 2015)

kenny220 dijo:


> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Lombrices roja california eisenia f.
> 
> y solo necesitas una bañera y tierra.





La cuestion es: eso da dinero? Porque si necesitas tener 100 bañeras para sacar tajada, pues para eso crias caracoles.




Lo dejo por ahi por si a alguien le parece interesante:
Resulta que una vez en una cena con un tio de Emiratos Arabes habia salido a conversacion algo de que en algunos paises arabes se consumen los huevos de caracol casi como si fuese caviar, que valen una pasta y que hay muy pocos criaderos que se dediquen a eso, porque la mayoria se dedican a vender el caracol como comestible. Al parecer la obtencion de los huevos es algo laboriosa, son bastante pequeños y tienes que irlos separando de la tierra y dejarlos impolutos, pero que en Emiratos se han llegado a vender por miles de euros las cajas pequeñas.


----------



## revOOO (3 Nov 2015)

El Cuidador dijo:


> Si hay mercado estaria bien,parece un animalillo gracioso,como hobby y sacar unas perrillas no lo veo mal.



Sí pero el problema que tiene este animal es que necesita mucho espacio para saltar pues anda a saltos y no puede estar en una jaula pequeña. Luego se cagan por tos laos.
Es bonito para verlo pero no para tenerlo

---------- Post added 03-nov-2015 at 12:48 ----------




Sigh dijo:


> La cuestion es: eso da dinero? Porque si necesitas tener 100 bañeras para sacar tajada, pues para eso crias caracoles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola buenas, eso que comentas lo conozco, pues varias granjas de caracoles se dedican ya principalmente a los huevos y no a los caracoles. Y sí son caros, de hecho todo lo que se vende en cualquier Emirato es caro, alli va todo el lujo, y sinceramente no creo que vayan a ser ricos toda su vida, me sorprenderia que dentro de 20 años sigan al mismo nivel de vida y de pasta. 
Me gustaria dar una vuelta por allí y comprobar que alimentos y cosas se venden caros para asi poder especializarme en algo de eso, y vender solo a ellos.
Por cierto alli no beben vino? Que beben pues? Aqui salen mostos muy ricos en las viñas, y ya han inventado el vino sin alcohol. De hecho de una viña mia sale mosto de moscatel y es increible,nada que ver con otras variedades,espectacular.

Saludos


----------



## Alexcandas (3 Nov 2015)

Dinosaurios, creo que ya no quedan. Fuera bromas todo negocio relacionado con los animales suele dar pasta al fin y al cabo son como nuestros hijos


----------



## whoseyes (11 Nov 2015)

Si te has cansado de tu piscina, haz una piscifactoría de pulpos.


----------



## Kamikaze@ (11 Nov 2015)

El error está en dar por hecho que se van a vender las crías.


----------



## eloy_85 (11 Nov 2015)

energia01 dijo:


> pues no se, asi a simple vista que sea pequeño y puedas tener en tu casa..caracoles para comer. puedes venderlos a restaurantes.
> 
> pero que asco xd¡¡



mira lo que nos dijo este forero sobre las granjas de caracoles...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=13311168&postcount=4

Resumen para perroflojos: mucho humo y poca tela


----------



## John Galt 007 (11 Nov 2015)

Los cuervos también pueden estar bien. Habia un refrán al respecto: cria cuervos y tendrás mucho dinero, o algo así.

Una inversión en cuervos es una buena inversión.


----------



## Avanza (12 Nov 2015)

Leñ0 dijo:


> Todo lo que sea venta de animales, a no ser que estés dado de alto como núcleo zoológico, está prohibido...Ahora está prohibido hasta vender los cachorros de la perra de tu suegra.
> 
> Edito: sentido literal de la última frase, no vaya a ser que se pueda sentir aludida algún alma sensible



Exacto, aunque todavía hay gente que se arriesga y vende en el mercado b, por suerte cada vez esta más controlado y más perseguido entre otras cosas gracias a las organizaciones en defensa de los animes...


----------



## MaKin86 (18 Ene 2020)

interesante


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ene 2020)

yo tengo una amiga que fue criadora de perros de compañía yorkshires de exposición , chihuahuas , maltés, pomerania ... a veces se juntaba con más de 100 perritos . el precio medio era de 700 euros o 1.200 . No puedo precisar su rentabilidad, solo sé que lo dejó después de muchos años de un sufrimiento insoportable de cesáreas , muertes, enfermedades, accidentes, ya no es el gasto veterinario, sino la angustia y las noches sin dormir. 

Este tipo de razas, las hembras no pueden parir más de 3 veces y las castraba y las regalaba . Tuvo problemas con clientes que se les moría el cachorro y querían el dinero de vuelta, o se les enfermaba y le reclamaban gastos de veterinario de 2000 euros, de hecho el definitivo fue una denuncia que le fue la policía a casa de esa clienta en cuestión, le montó un lío que la hundió . 

Otro amigo criaba gatos persa , también de exposición , con precios también de 500 euros para arriba. igualmente años sin salir de casa, sin un fin de semana libre, sin ir de vacaciones, los mismos dramas... iba a muchas exposiciones y llegó a tener premios internacionales. 
Un día le dio un puntazo y regaló gatos que le habían costado 3000 euros. En una semana se deshizo de todo y cambió de vida. No quiere volver a ver un gato ni en fotografía.


----------



## SolyCalma (18 Ene 2020)

DONK dijo:


> No me refiero a grandes explotaciones,simplemente algo que uno pueda hacer en sus ratos libres para sacar unos euros al mes,hace tiempo me informe sobre caracoles pero como ya sabreis es un curro de la leche y aun encima se necesita mucho espacio.Me hablaron de lombrices o algo asi que podrian ser rentables.
> 
> Hay algo que uno pueda hacer en su casa como hobby?Es decir animales o insectos pequeños y venderlos en paginas como milanuncios o foros especializados?Mas que nada como hobby pero si podemos rascar unos 200 euretes al mes o asi mejor que mejor.
> 
> ...



Yo que tu me dejaba de animales y ponia un interior de marihuana en tu casa.


----------



## Indrid Cold (18 Ene 2020)

Yo te recomiendo primero que te olvides de animales destinados a mascotas y demás, tienes que centrarte en animales de granja que sean destinados al consumo. Las mascotas tienes muchos problemas, no solo la legislación opresora que hay, sino que corres el riesgo de quedarte con un posible excedente, por ejemplo de cachorritos de lo que sea (y no vale enterrarlos vivos como se hacía antaño), si no logras venderlos todos, y no te digo nada roedores o lagomorfos con lo que crían de rápido. 
Yo por experiencia conozco 3 animales que dan algo de pasta cada X tiempo, eso si ni te plantees el hacerlo todo por lo legal o no te saldrá rentable. Todo en B amijo:
Criar cerdos (no necesitas muchos, 2 hembras y 1 macho es más que suficiente), 4 meses gestación y los puedes vender los lechones a partir de los 2 meses de vida, cuando ya dan unos kilillos de carne. Tiras de milanuncios y voilá, te llamarán de toda España. Si te queda excedente (lo cual es raro) lo destinas o a tu consumo (matanza y congelador de arcón) o lo llevas a una feria de ganado. (si eres millenial o animalista, puedes contratar a algún carnicero para que te haga la matanza y el despiece en tu propia casa, que los hay, y en una tarde te prepara uno o dos animales mientras tu juegas a la PS4 con los auriculares para no escuchar los gritos).
Criar gallinas camperas y vender los huevos ecológicos. (esto creo que no sale muy caro ponerlo legal, etiquetajes y demás).
Criar capón de Mós, codornices o perdiz.

También puedes probar a criar un gusano llamado Geonemolodium Arraknis, o también Shaihuludata Gigantica, son algo peligrosos y hay que manipularlos con cuidado, pero los suelen comprar mucho para desecar ecosistemas y demás.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Ene 2020)

chucknorris07 dijo:


> En la poca experiencia que tengo, criar animales solo te da beneficios si tienes estómago y pocos escrúpulos, si no es difícil.
> 
> Yo llevo 10 años criando ninfas y agapornis y vas sacando para ir pagando la semilla.
> Pero si te pones a contar las horas que echas no te compensa.
> ...




Las ninfas y los agapornis tuvieron su epoca pero ahora los cria cualquiera.......... al haber mas cantidad su precio esta casi regalado........

Hace unos años ponias ninfas o agarponis a 60 euros y volaban nunca mejor dicho.......... ahora igual los pones a 15 euros y no los quiere nadie.

Esto tambien son modas............

Ahora los que sacan mucha mucha pasta son los que se han metido a criar pajaros tipo jilguero mutado........ depende de las mutaciones y ejemplar pueden darte incluso mas de 1000 euros por pareja y puedes sacar de 3 a 12 hijos por pareja aproximadamente.

Negrito de bolivia; 500 o 600 euros pareja......

Xanthogastra; 200 o 300 euros pareja.........


Estos pajaros no los cria cualquiera, hay que tener mucha experiencia y sabiduria en este mundillo, ademas hay que tener mucha pasta para inventir en las parejas que te tienes que comprar para empezar a criar y tambien tienes que tener mucho espacio si quieres forrarte.

Si tienes un casoplon te lias a poner voladeras te sacas 400 o 500 pajarracos al año y te forras.............


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Ene 2020)

Sí. El Homo antecessor.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (21 Ene 2020)

Viboras, luego las colocas de ministras


----------



## Armando Kasitas (23 Ene 2020)

Si han estado una década, no veas la pasta que habrán sacado...


----------



## El guardaespaldas (24 Ene 2020)

Conozco a un tío que se dedica a la cría de perdices para repoblación de votos de caza. 

Hay que tener unas buenas instalaciones y los contactos para dar salida a las perdices, pero creo que leva bien


----------

